# Wie Webmin mit SSL?

## Marvin-X

Hallo

über den Sinn von Webmin kann man gerne geteilter Meinung sein, was mir jedoch eben auffiel ist das obwohl OpenSSL bereits installiert war, Webmin nicht über https ansprechbar ist. 

Ein erneutes aufrufen des setup.sh Skriptes fragte nur ob nach /etc die Verzeichnisse sollen und lief dann durch.

Hat jemand SSL schon nachträglich eingebaut? Wie?

Danke

----------

## kannX

Ganz einfach: Webmin braucht nicht OpenSSL sondern das SSLeavy Perlmodul (steht auch unter Webmin, Webmin Einstellungen, SSL).

Das kannst du über "Sonstiges", "Perl-Module" oder 

```
emerge dev-perl/Net-SSLeavy
```

 nachinstallieren.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *kannX wrote:*   

> Ganz einfach: Webmin braucht nicht OpenSSL sondern das SSLeavy Perlmodul (steht auch unter Webmin, Webmin Einstellungen, SSL).
> 
> Das kannst du über "Sonstige", "Perl-Module" nachinstallieren.

 

Sorry mein Fehler   :Sad:  Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Emerge -p webmin hat dieses Modul aufgelistet. Jedoch wird es nicht mitkonfiguriert. Weisst Du was zu machen ist? Normalerweise läuft das ja über das setup.sh

Freu mich auf Vorschläge.

----------

## kannX

 *Quote:*   

> Jedoch wird es nicht mitkonfiguriert. Weisst Du was zu machen ist? Normalerweise läuft das ja über das setup.sh

 

Eigentlich sollten Perl Module keiner Konfiguration bedürfen. Durch das Webmin-Installationsscript wird bezüglich SSL und der Perl Module nichts konfiguriert.

Sorry das ich das nachfrage aber hast du SSL auch unter Webmin aktiviert?

Wenn SSL das erste mal benutzt wird wird automatisch eine Zertifikat generiert, das kann auf lansamen Rechnern Minuten dauern, falls also dein Browser keine Fehlermeldung anzeigt solltest ruhig ein par Minuten abwarten.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *kannX wrote:*   

> Sorry das ich das nachfrage aber hast du SSL auch unter Webmin aktiviert?

 

Danke das war es. Hab schon eine Weile kein Webmin mehr benutzt. Das hat sich tatsächlich geänderts so wie Du es geschrieben hast. Bei meinem letzten Mal wurde das nämlich noch über das setup.sh miteingerichtet. 

Nochmals Dank.

----------

